# My cat hasn't pooped in 24 hours but eats,drinks,urinate ok



## mailyn (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi everyone. Need some advice.

My vet isn't in til tomorrow but I am worried because my cat ate as usual yesterday, drinks, urinates but hasn't pooped since yesterday morning [right now it would be 24 hours ago]

She seems fine and has been doing everything she usually does. No lethargy. Nothing else. The only thing would be she did puke that yellow liquid/foam thing they sometimes puke but she's done that once in a blue moon and she's been ok.

Basically the only thing is the not pooping for 24 hours!

I don't trust any other vet at the clinic so I have to wait until tomorrow for my appointment.

Anyone have any ideas? Has this happened to anyone before? Thanks!


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Prob. constipation or blockage. Try give the cat a spoon full of canned pumpkin (pure pumpkin, not for pie variety) mix with the wet food. See if that helps.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mailyn (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks so much! I'm going to try that right away.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

One day without pooping is usually no big deal but combined with the vomiting of bile...I'd be a bit concerned, but not enough to go to the vet immediately. I'd be monitoring carefully...if vomiting continues or she becomes lethargic, fever, stops eating etc. then off to an e-vet asap. If not, then waiting till tomorrow should not be an issue.


----------



## mailyn (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks guys! I called the vet's office just in case and asked if there was anything I could do at home while I waited for tomorrow's appointment and she said to give her a tbsp of olive oil mixed with tuna and she should poop before the day is over. I'm monitoring her all day just in case and jotting down when she eats, drinks, etc to show the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Hope it does the trick and she poops for you!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If the olive oil doesn't do it, then some hairball remedy or vaseline might be effective. Pumpkin will help keep stool soft as it forms but won't help already hardened poop. 

If your cat is constipated, you need to find the cause...diet, medical issue etc.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

For quite awhile I had to give Coco 1/2 tsp of Miralax in her food to get her regular. She is fine now and I don't even monitor anymore. With 5 resident cats it's hard to keep track of who is doing what. As long as they are not vomiting or in pain I don't worry about it.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

mailyn, how's your kitty doing now?


----------

